# how to use a Carey hinge template



## sawdustdreams (Dec 2, 2010)

I am looking to learn how to use a Carey hinge template (#300-2). I bought mine at an estate sale and there were no instructions. While surfing the internet I've noticed that Bosch and Porter Cable also make templates/jigs for mortising butts, although I have no idea about similarities in/of design nor set up/use. Ideally, you might be able to refer me to an instructional video of some sort (?), as a picture is worth a thousand words. O.K. then, this is where I say thanks for your time and I look forward to hearing from you, maybe.


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.
It is a fun place and a wealth of information.


----------



## LexB (Apr 12, 2010)

Carey went out of business, and Lee Valley now makes and sells their templates. Lee Valley has instructions on their web site here.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us, and remember to have fun, build well and above all be safe.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

schenone13 said:


> I am looking to learn how to use a Carey hinge template (#300-2). I bought mine at an estate sale and there were no instructions. While surfing the internet I've noticed that Bosch and Porter Cable also make templates/jigs for mortising butts, although I have no idea about similarities in/of design nor set up/use. Ideally, you might be able to refer me to an instructional video of some sort (?), as a picture is worth a thousand words. O.K. then, this is where I say thanks for your time and I look forward to hearing from you, maybe.


Like Lex said, Carey went out of business and Lee Valley took over. I couldn't match the number you have but see if this helps
Lee Valley Tools - Hinge Mortising Template


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi 

Welcome to the forum


----------



## darrink (Sep 7, 2009)

Good morning and welcome.

Darrin


----------

